# baby shower games!



## lb

My roommate is looking up games to play at the baby shower and so far, my favorite is "Pin the Sperm on the Egg". 

What are your favorite baby shower games?


----------



## ablacketer

for my shower we had a competition. there was a basket of baby clothes, a "line" strung across two doors, and the "mom" had to hang the baby clothes as fast as she could. key was they had to hold a baby doll on their hip and a cell phone to their ear :) it was a hooT!


----------



## vinteenage

I'm not a fan of baby shower games, but one thing we did do is buy a bunch of plain onesies and burp clothes and place those on each table along with fabric markers. Guests decorated the onesies and burp clothes and now we're using them for Finn! Everyone had fun doing it and since he has a onesie on under whatever he's wearing all the time, they're getting used!


----------



## rjb

we got people to spell words using the letter from her name :flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

We did a guess the baby food game...their faces where hilarious! And who could drink a babies bottle of pepsi the quickest.
We also gave everyone a dummy to wear and the word baby was banned so if you heard someone say the word baby you took their dummy and whoever had the most at the end won.


----------



## lb

I like the onesie idea! I told my SIL who is throwing my baby shower and she might actually include it! 
We might also do the "winner takes All" game. Everybody brings extra change and it gets put into a jar and everyone guesses how much change is in the jar. The closest guess is the winner and wins a box of All Laundry Detergent :)


----------



## kaleighdaisy

We had my cousins baby shower last week, and one of the games was ''The pregnancy brain game''. They had a huge platter with a bunch of baby stuff on it. The had booties and brushes and teathers and plugs/pacifiers/binkies on it and other random small stuff. Then everyone gott a good look at it, then they put it away. Everyone had to write down what they remember. The person to write down the most in a minute was the winner.


----------



## babytime1992

vinteenage said:


> I'm not a fan of baby shower games, but one thing we did do is buy a bunch of plain onesies and burp clothes and place those on each table along with fabric markers. Guests decorated the onesies and burp clothes and now we're using them for Finn! Everyone had fun doing it and since he has a onesie on under whatever he's wearing all the time, they're getting used!


I love love love this idea...told it to my mom and sister last night and we're using it for my baby shower! :happydance:


----------



## amandapanda

hey. didnt wanna read and run..this might be alittle wierd for you but at my cousins baby shower we took a bar of chocolate (the group didnt know what kind it was) and we melted it inside a baby diaper. then we gave them choices to pick to guess what kind of choocolate bar it was and the winner got some sort of prize


----------



## lb

amandapanda said:


> hey. didnt wanna read and run..this might be alittle wierd for you but at my cousins baby shower we took a bar of chocolate (the group didnt know what kind it was) and we melted it inside a baby diaper. then we gave them choices to pick to guess what kind of choocolate bar it was and the winner got some sort of prize

Ewwww yeah, my SIL wants to do that. I don't want to, but she insists :(


----------



## amandapanda

yea i really didnt like it either. i think it depends on if your the kind of person that can get passed the image and remember its chocolate.


----------



## deenamathew

I Love to play the baby shower guessing games. Most loves a guessing game and the thrill of guessing right. Give your guests a crack at it with one of these fun games, from baby food mysteries to baby picture matching and nursery rhyme trivia. And one more I love to play baby diaper game.

Here are few list of baby shower games which I had come across https://www.momjunction.com/articles/fun-and-festive-baby-shower-games_00374458/


----------



## kealz

One I went to recently, I was asked to take one of my own baby pics along for a guessing game. Yeah, there was that poo/choc game too! 

Love that idea about the plain onesies and fabric markers! I almost want another baby just so I can play that one, lol!

At my own baby shower for ds1, I gave out cards and pens and friends wrote words of wisdom for the baby to read when they're older. I put these in his memory box. It was very sweet. Some people said things like "Love with all your heart and follow your dreams" and others were more focussed on overcoming challenges in life, being loyal and valuing friendships. 

Have fun! :)


----------

